# Camera question



## HasNoClue (Jul 31, 2012)

I just got the S3 for my wife and I'm wondering what are (if any) the differences between using the camera when the phone is stock or rooted/unlocked with a ROM. Is it different software for the camera, any difference in ease of use/quality/features/etc? Thank you for any help anyone may be able to provide.


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

There are two main cameras, the touchwiz (stock) camera, and the AOSP camera. They are different software-wise, and you'll find the touchwiz camera on stock roms while the AOSP camera will be on your CM10 based roms. I can safely say most here would prefer the touchwiz one, which definitely has more features. Don't get me wrong, the AOSP camera is functional, but just not as good.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

iamjackspost said:


> There are two main cameras, the touchwiz (stock) camera, and the AOSP camera. They are different software-wise, and you'll find the touchwiz camera on stock roms while the AOSP camera will be on your CM10 based roms. I can safely say most here would prefer the touchwiz one, which definitely has more features. Don't get me wrong, the AOSP camera is functional, but just not as good.


I would even add the Note II camera that's included in select TW roms as a third option. It's not vastly different than the TW GSIII camera but it does some key additional options that are really value oriented. But yea I definitely agree with the above statement.


----------

